# Trying to download avast free...not loading



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Dd got a hp laptop for Christmas w/windows 8 that came with norton, which expired yesterday. Today she is trying to download avast free, says it's windows 8 compatible. When she hits download button, & run, it only shows 1% downloaded after 15-20 minutes. Is this "normal?" Any ideas?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Wait an hour and try again.


----------



## CrunchyDad (Feb 17, 2013)

Any luck???


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

1. Check to see if you have Windows Defender installed. I say this because Microsoft has changed Windows Defender to be an antivirus in addition to its malware capabilities. It has effectively replaced Microsoft Security Essentials for Windows8 AND it WILL install from a Windows Update automatically AND it may NOT show up in the system tray (the thing on the right bottom of the screen by the clock)

To see if you have it installed press and hold the windows key and then the f key and type in windows defender. When the search is done click on apps on the right and see if it shows up on the main screen on the left.

It is important to only have ONE antivirus program installed and running at a time. If you have this...you will need to uninstall it....and also your Symantec product before installing Avast.

2. Try downloading with just the download option instead of "download and run"

3. If you successfully download it....uninstall your other antivirus programs first. After an antivirus program uninstall, you need to restart the computer for it to properly finish and clean up. Ideally if you are uninstalling multiple programs you want to restart after each uninstall routine.

Personally, with the windows 8 I have...I have had issues with getting ANY antivirus product to install correctly and am having to use Windows Defender. HOWEVER...this laptop came with software and driver issues out of the box....which I believe to be the proprietary "tweaks" of the vendor, not issues with Windows8 itself.......in my case.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

gave up and am using Windows Defender.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

backwoods said:


> gave up and am using Windows Defender.


I suggest that you scan your entire machine. If you had that much trouble getting Avast I suspect a virus.


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Vipre is a good choice too!


----------

